# Our Newest addition.... 14wks and on Alert Already!



## Southern by choice (Jun 13, 2014)

Meet Tiggs ...

Brindle Anatolian pup, he is 13 weeks.  Hoping to get better pics today! 
He will be joining Eliza, one of our Pyr Pups as a 3rd team. 
I guess I should post my pyr pics 

on our way home from the mountains...






In the house... tired










First time seeing a turkey...


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 13, 2014)

<3


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 13, 2014)

Those feet say that Tiggs is going to be a big critter.

Love that brindle coloring.


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 13, 2014)

what a handsome guy!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 13, 2014)

What a good looking guy! The brindle's are so hard to find, you are so lucky! 

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful pup.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2014)

Beautiful boy!! He is gorgeous!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jun 15, 2014)

Handsome!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 16, 2014)

Tiggs is doing great! The pyr pups all love him and my alpha male pup and he are best buds. Tiggs is all legs right now. Doing great with the goats, and poultry, has learned to stay clear of the geese LOL. 
He absolutely adores his humans and has done great in the house. 
A few shots...


 

Female pup Eliza( 9weeks) watching him. She will be his team-mate.


 
One of the male pups coming to play


 


 

Just watching


 

Chillin'


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 17, 2014)

Congrats!!!  He is totally BEAUTIFUL!!!  And I like the name Tiggs for him...suits him with that awesome brindle colouring!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks all! 

Tiggs is doing great! He is adapting well.

Tonight he was the first dog to sound the alert at something through the woods. He really has a bark on him... he set all the grown LGD's off. Had to laugh at my 14 week old pup putting all the dogs to shame! 

We are trying to get a little weight on him as he is kinda on the small side (weight wise)...

here he is in the house for "family time" with Callie in too. He sleeps alot when he is in the house but is already house trained!
Excuse the mess.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 22, 2014)

awesome looking pup


----------



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2014)

What mess? I see a couple of very happy dogs and some dog toys. It's not a museum, you live there.


----------

